# Bloody rich neighbours! - Now with pics



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

They do it on purpose!

Washed and polished the car on Saturday & it was looking pretty good. Was feeling very pleased with myself just as the people who have the penthouse flat in my block pulled up in their brand new DB9 convertible! Bastards!!

In the 17 months that I have lived there, they have had 5 Astons, they had an old Vantage when I first moved in, then a DB7, then a Vanquish 's' (yummy), a DB9 and now the convertible!! This is ontop of the other exotica they have too, a Bentley, Fezza, various supercharger Range Rovers, 911 turbo etc etc..

YOU RICH CUNTS!!!!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

are you sure they dont just work in said garage and get to drive the cars


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Wish i had neighbours that brought home Astons....Give me plenty of eye candy plus i would ask them if i could have a go 

The guy that lives across the hall to me. Family owns Cobelfret. A company with a turnover of about a billion a year....He drives a bloody Audi A4 the 3 litre one :x Bloody boring


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Oh man the Vaquish is my fav! Take a pic for us!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Key it... twats. :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

jampott said:


> Key it... twats. :lol:


Think prefered method so not to face retribution would be to spit on it


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Key it... twats. :lol:
> ...


Bring back game for a laugh :wink:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Wish i had neighbours that brought home Astons....Give me plenty of eye candy plus i would ask them if i could have a go
> 
> The guy that lives across the hall to me. Family owns Cobelfret. A company with a turnover of about a billion a year....He drives a bloody Audi A4 the 3 litre one :x Bloody boring


You had your chance......... and blew it

When you wouldn't let me come round yours for a cup of tea :wink:

Did I not mention what my second car was


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Bloody pikey lottery rich neighbours! :evil:

Were Moving asap


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Why not move to a tatty run down area then you can be the rich neighbour :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one Andy 8)


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

wouldnt you rather have mr and mrs Aston rather than mr and missus Waynetta and their D-Reg ford escort with "motorsport" sticker across the screen :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

They must be seriously lacking in lifes other riches that we have in abundance


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

scottk said:


> wouldnt you rather have mr and mrs Aston rather than mr and missus Waynetta and their D-Reg ford escort with "motorsport" sticker across the screen :?


Indeed, my two 'new ' neighbours who have moved in over the past few months, have between them..

1 AA transit van, tho the fecker never seems to go to work in it, no wonder you have to wait an hour !
1 knacked out old 4x4
1 chavved up vecta

1 white transit van
1 knacked out masda mx6
1 old H reg cortina
1 old micra

we all have a garage and space for 2 cars, but do any of them use the garage.. do they feck :evil:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nimbus said:


> scottk said:
> 
> 
> > wouldnt you rather have mr and mrs Aston rather than mr and missus Waynetta and their D-Reg ford escort with "motorsport" sticker across the screen :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

can it be drugs? i second the idea, can you get some pics? if they made the money through hard work u cant really say much other than take it in.

niko


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have always meant to take some pics, so i'll see what i can do.

KMP, B3VES (and i think Jampott & Lisa) have seen the garage 1st hand.. but it is just getting out of hand these days!


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

talking about rich neighbours, just thought i'd say, had one down the road, he had when these cars were all new mind about 8 years ago,still serious cars tho.
had the Aston Vantage, the big wide boy thang.
bently Azure convertable,
Ferrari 450,
mercedes s 600
mercedes G 500 wagon 
and a porsche.

they didnt fit in the garage, used to see the nose of most of them poking out.

but rumur on the street was he got divorced and well i think you all know what comes next, he only got to keep the Aston. Women! [smiley=behead.gif] they go for the jugular!!!

niko


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Wish i had neighbours that brought home Astons....Give me plenty of eye candy plus i would ask them if i could have a go
> ...


Dont be like that....I never said you couldnt......Anyway dont believe it a member of the Labour party owning two gas gusslers at the same time. While they keep preaching about lower emissions......That would never happen would it :wink:

Has he still got his 2 Jags :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Niko said:


> talking about rich neighbours, just thought i'd say, had one down the road, he had when these cars were all new mind about 8 years ago,still serious cars tho.
> had the Aston Vantage, the big wide boy thang.
> bently Azure convertable,
> Ferrari 450,
> ...


Theres a guy that bought a friend of mines house and now his driveway looks like a prestige car garage...the cheapest car in his drive is a 225 TT. He still hasnt got enough room for his stretch Limo so he parks that out on the road.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

S'pose you'll be telling us next that they are healthy, good-looking and happy too? :roll:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Well my neighbours are middle aged, he is fat and balding & she is orange and dripping in gold (I hear they speak very highly of me too though)

However, I did manage to get a couple of pics of two of the more impressive of his motors last night. Excuse the quality, but they were taken on my phone about 1am!










mmmmmmmm - yes please!










oh go on then, if I must.

These are what I see every morning when I go down to my car - still, inspired me to get my business running successfully I suppose!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

8) nothing else needs to be said about a AML


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Nice cars, but don't forget, they only live in a flat :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Widget said:


> Nice cars, but don't forget, they only live in a flat :wink:


I agree, but I don't see them all the time, so I figure the penthouse in the bay must just be their escape from the country pile.

4-500Ks worth of cars, you'd think they'd have a big house too


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I don't understand this, if you can afford the odd Aston, then why not move somewhere nice....without neighbours, with a pool and a garage!?!?

H

P.S. Just to make it clear, im not saying nico's place is a dive, it's just if I were them, I'd move to a nice big house, with a nice big garage.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Please remember............ We are all somebodies neighbour......... Its a cruel world 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Or if you're the Duke of Westminster, everybodies neighbour!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

They are probably owners of a dealership that own a fleet of prestige cars! :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> I don't understand this, if you can afford the odd Aston, then why not move somewhere nice....without neighbours, with a pool and a garage!?!?
> 
> H
> 
> P.S. Just to make it clear, im not saying nico's place is a dive, it's just if I were them, I'd move to a nice big house, with a nice big garage.


Some people like me prefer to live in apartments.

I was looking at some Penthouses in London just for abit of eye candy....Some off them are around Â£7,999,999.95  Roof top pools, tennis courts and helipad


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand this, if you can afford the odd Aston, then why not move somewhere nice....without neighbours, with a pool and a garage!?!?
> ...


Sorry would not even look at a penthouse for less than Â£8,000,000 :wink:


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> I don't understand this, if you can afford the odd Aston, then why not move somewhere nice....without neighbours, with a pool and a garage!?!?
> 
> H
> 
> P.S. Just to make it clear, im not saying nico's place is a dive, it's just if I were them, I'd move to a nice big house, with a nice big garage.


if u talking to me, sorry if was not clear, its a very big house, with a big garage and a large swimming pool at the back. just how many cars can you fit in a garage? i live in hampstead nw if you know the area. but like i said am supprised he still near us, concidering the divorce!

niko


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


Yes and you would have it decked out in Yellow paint with a pie border.......Money cant buy class :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


It may have a pie border but it would'nt last long


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Personally I don't care about the neighbors swish cars (it will make your street/block of flats look much nicer ). It shouldn't make anyone feel bad (maybe gealous but it's a little irrational unless they're lottery winners in which case key it  ). Dads got a DB7 but he's worked damn hard most of his life and now is the time that he can spend his cash how he wants without having to support the kids.



Hannibal said:


> I don't understand this, if you can afford the odd Aston, then why not move somewhere nice....without neighbours, with a pool and a garage!?!?


A flat is likely to be thier second, third or fourth residence. My parents flat in Cardiff (probably just around the corner from the OP) is my parents third residence.


----------

